# No heat at idle



## mdfatboy (Dec 6, 2007)

My wife's 2004 Maxima has no heat when the engine is idling. After she starts moving or the engine is reved up the heat will work. Does this sound like a heater core issue? I have heard they are terrible to reach in order to rerplace them.


----------



## cbake (Nov 3, 2007)

Check the reservoir, make sure it is filled, if the reservior is full, check the radiator itself, with the engine cooled down of course. Ive had 2 vehicles do this, on one of them (maxima) the reservior was full, when I checked the radiator itself, it was low and took almost a gallon of antifreeze. The other car (intrepid) the reservior was just empty. Both cars would not blow heat at idle. hope this helps


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you don't have an obvious coolant leak externally, then you have a huge air pocket in the cooling system! The A34s are notorious for this issue and there is an actual Nissan TSB on this too. We have a special coolant tool that removes all of the air out of the system and what's left? Vacuum. One end of the hose goes into a 50/50 mix of coolant and you just turn the handle on the tool to suck the fresh coolant in...


----------



## DIY (Nov 12, 2010)

*No heat at idle.*

I had the same problem on my 2002 Altima. Tried everything but the only thing that worked was an electric water pump on the heater hose. There is a DIY kit on amazon called a Vehicle Heat Pump.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Just jack the front of the car up as high as you can get it. Get a radiator fill funnel on the cap, and turn the heat on. Once the engine warms up you can rev the car up to 3500rpms repeatadly, for about 5 minutes, until the air starts to come out hot. That's a very common problem in the cold season.


----------

